# Burton Boot Size vs Burton EST Binding Size



## walklikeaduck (Mar 16, 2010)

I just bought some Burton Ruler '10 size 8 and matched it with Burton Cartel EST '10 size small bindings (all mens equipment); I have a Burton Custom V-Rocker size 154, if that matters. Is this the right size combo? Or should I have gotten medium bindings? I went out to ride on on the weekend and I did notice some pain in my foot, mostly my lead foot (i ride regular, not goofy). I'm not sure if this is just because it's new equipment and it hasn't been broken in yet or if I need a bigger binding size. Everyone I've talked to has told me conflicting things. Someone told me that small is the right size because my boots have a smaller footprint and if I get a bigger size my boot will move around too much in the binding; others have told me to go with the medium because the small will be too tight a fit. Can anyone give me some advice? I did adjust some of the straps. Should i return the bindings and get mediums or just keep the smalls?


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

When you look at your foot in the binding if it is getting pinch by the binding footbed sides then you will want to upgrade to mediums. Otherwise your foot pain is probably being created by stiff new boots, riding technique, and or the need for customer orthodics. For better information what part of your foot is actually hurting?


----------



## walklikeaduck (Mar 16, 2010)

The sides of my foot hurt quite a bit so I thought that maybe it was from the binding be too narrow. I mean everything is fine until i actually ride.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

i think for size 8 u need M bindings


----------



## walklikeaduck (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks. I just returned the smalls and picked up the cartels in M...


----------



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

walklikeaduck said:


> Thanks. I just returned the smalls and picked up the cartels in M...


Good choice...8's don't fit in smalls.


----------

